# Is this anyone from this site?



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

BBC News - Crawley man to attempt poisonous snake world record

I have seen posts by Mad Martin and wondered if the other chap was a RFUK user. Good luck either way.

I could not do that for 141 days it would drive me mad :lol2:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I mean why? Why on earth would anyone consider such a mad challenge? I would fail within 24hours! What happens if and when they nod off? Are they in the same room while they are sleeping? 121 days, that's a lot of feeding to do too. Madness.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

I assume that he will be in a room full of vivs that have the hots in rather than a room full of hots that are lose lol


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Kamike said:


> I assume that he will be in a room full of vivs that have the hots in rather than a room full of hots that are lose lol


 What would be the point of that? I'd do that for a whole year and enjoy the experience. I was under the impression that he was going to share a room with free roaming hots.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

snakekeeper said:


> What would be the point of that? I'd do that for a whole year and enjoy the experience. I was under the impression that he was going to share a room with free roaming hots.


He is, Natie tried it at the end of last year and got bitten twice it was in the end I believe.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe Viperlover would like to try it.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Its an attempt on my record


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

ian14 said:


> Maybe Viperlover would like to try it.


I'll sponser him my years wages, happily!


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

mad martin said:


> Its an attempt on my record


Were the hots lose or in vivs?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Kamike said:


> Were the hots lose or in vivs?


very loose

If they were in vivs I guess I could go for that record, how dangerous can it be if they are all locked properly :lol2:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Loose, of course. What would be the point of putting them in viv's?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Kamike said:


> Were the hots lose or in vivs?


what would be the point in doing it if they were in vivs....its like breaking the record for longest time underwear without coming up for air....but you also have a oxygen tank on your back


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

mad martin said:


> Loose, of course. What would be the point of putting them in viv's?


If they were in vivs though then i think we should call you "Not-so-mad Martin"


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha ha if you think my snake handling is mad, wait til you see crocs )


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

mad martin said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha if you think my snake handling is mad, wait til you see crocs )


WELL i once read that you slept with a cobra.....:gasp:






....hope you wore protection: victory:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

mad martin said:


> Loose, of course. What would be the point of putting them in viv's?


 
I did wonder lol


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> WELL i once read that you slept with a cobra.....:gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Snake skin condom. I did wander when they said martins record if it was mad martin, is there any videos documented on it?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

I shared my bed with more than just cobras 
A rubber proved inneffectual )


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

mad martin said:


> I shared my bed with more than just cobras
> A rubber proved inneffectual )


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

What are the rules for this challenge? Who feeds/waters/cleans the snakes? Do they sleep? Seems a weird thing to undergo. In my opinion this is going to end badly.


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

mad martin said:


> Loose, of course. What would be the point of putting them in viv's?



This all fascinates me!

I saw the article while I was at work today- and I got Really excited- as you popped into my head with all your Fab photos- Cant wait to tell my friend that it IS the guy I thought it might be!

Were you allowed to take a snake hook in with you?

Why did you come out in the end?


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Matin I've gotta ask as you were in there a long time... Did your mrs visit you?


----------



## Stevesri (Sep 30, 2009)

man you gotta have balls of steel or be mad to do that lol, I dont think i'd last a day actually i know i wouldn't lol.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

snakekeeper said:


> What are the rules for this challenge? Who feeds/waters/cleans the snakes? Do they sleep? Seems a weird thing to undergo. In my opinion this is going to end badly.


can't see why it'd end badly. Snakes don't just go round striking and biting everything for the sake of it; so as long as they're fed and you don't piss them off you'll do fine.


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

good luck theres a good cocktail of venom in that room hope they put it on t.v would be great to watch


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Meko said:


> can't see why it'd end badly. Snakes don't just go round striking and biting everything for the sake of it;* so as long as they're fed* and you don't piss them off you'll do fine.


 If anything would this not do more harm than good? I only work with non DWA but I have recieved far more defensive bites from well fed snakes as at the end of the day they do not see humans as food.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

This could end very badly. The last attempt received three or four bites. They may not go around striking, but they certainly do bite.

@skorps: you can take anything in with you, but you learn quickly not to use hooks and things. Leaving the snakes to do what they want is the easiest way to stay out of an argument.
@Mynki: I wish!!!


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

mad martin said:


> This could end very badly. The last attempt received three or four bites. They may not go around striking, but they certainly do bite.
> 
> @skorps: you can take anything in with you, but you learn quickly not to use hooks and things. Leaving the snakes to do what they want is the easiest way to stay out of an argument.
> @Mynki: I wish!!!


Ah- OK- Fair enough!

My friends from work think that your a Legend!

How big is the enclosure that you were in? I am thinking that you had space to move around and eat in..?
And were you the one feeding the snakes (Said I was REALLY interested in this!!) Sorry!!

xXx


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Well tell your friends I say thanks

The enclosure is 5 metres by 4 metres, so about the size of a bedroom. Works out to two snakes for every square metre. 
I fed the snakes myself, every thursday evening


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

mad martin said:


> Well tell your friends I say thanks
> 
> The enclosure is 5 metres by 4 metres, so about the size of a bedroom. Works out to two snakes for every square metre.
> I fed the snakes myself, every thursday evening


Oh god that would be my worst nightmare!! where you too scared to go to sleep??

You should make a documentary about it!! 

Does your wife think your bonkers??

Much resepct for having the balls to do that! 

I wouldnt even want to spend a night in a room with a corn snake on the loose!


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks.
Initially sleeping bothered me, but after a week or so I just slept. I woke up every night with snakes under the covers and so on.
My life partner actually helped me through it, and it was because of it we got as close as we are now.

I am busy writing a book and it will be published soon.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

mad martin said:


> Thanks.
> Initially sleeping bothered me, but after a week or so I just slept. I woke up every night with snakes under the covers and so on.
> My life partner actually helped me through it, and it was because of it we got as close as we are now.
> 
> I am busy writing a book and it will be published soon.


I will certainly be buying the book then!!

Glad you have a supportive partner!

Would you do it again do you think???? anymore interesting things planned to tell us all about??


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

mad martin said:


> Thanks.
> Initially sleeping bothered me, but after a week or so I just slept. I woke up every night with snakes under the covers and so on.
> My life partner actually helped me through it, and it was because of it we got as close as we are now.
> 
> I am busy writing a book and it will be published soon.



When its published- can I have the ISBN Please?
xX


----------



## Jaxsin (Oct 18, 2009)

Fair play to you martin you got some balls for doing that lol I wouldn't have lasted the first 5 mins lol


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

Kamike said:


> BBC News - Crawley man to attempt poisonous snake world record
> 
> I have seen posts by Mad Martin and wondered if the other chap was a RFUK user. Good luck either way.
> 
> I could not do that for 141 days it would drive me mad :lol2:


good luck to him, he must be nuts!


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

No I do not think I will do it again. Besides, the missus will kick my ass 

As soon as the book is published and done I will let all you guys know. 

There are still many many projects planned for the future.
I will certainly keep you guys up to speed


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

mad martin said:


> No I do not think I will do it again. Besides, the missus will kick my ass
> 
> As soon as the book is published and done I will let all you guys know.
> 
> ...


Good man! And good luck with the other projects!


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

mad martin said:


> No I do not think I will do it again. Besides, the missus will kick my ass
> 
> As soon as the book is published and done I will let all you guys know.
> 
> ...


 
tbh martin i dont think your mad for doing what you love ,as long as you have the experience and the knowledge to be able to do it safely thats all that matters, i think this chaps gonna be hard pushed to beat your record.


----------

